# Blue tops black tops grey tops



## Ace_1

What's the difference in the 3? I hear a lot mention blue tops. Is there a difference in the chemical make up


----------



## Ace_1

Alright guess no one knows


----------



## Giant Lab

They don't make any difference, just the color of the cap


----------



## odin

Giant Lab said:


> They don't make any difference, just the color of the cap



:yeahthat:

Some sellers have certain colored tops and each one maybe known for certain affects. That is only for sellers who have them listed for long periods while using the same supplier. An example would be TP and his black and grey tops. It still means very little as each person reacts differently. Just pick a sponsor with a good rep and don't worry about colored tops.


----------



## LACBodybuilder

I've got both blue and black tops right now. Both seem to do the same IMO. Just go with what works for you. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## IRONFIST

im really liking the mauve tops!


----------



## ASHOP

Ace_1 said:


> What's the difference in the 3? I hear a lot mention blue tops. Is there a difference in the chemical make up



It really depends on who your getting them from. Some pick certain color tops to promote there brand. All of them SHOULD be 191aa if you use a trust worthy supplier.


----------



## K1

ASHOP said:


> It really depends on who your getting them from. Some pick certain color tops to promote there brand. All of them SHOULD be 191aa if you use a trust worthy supplier.



:yeahthat:Exactly!


----------

